# Help with MTS DVD 3200 black screen...



## yada81865 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a mts dvd 3200,while in set up mode I picked something that turned my screen black,well I want to turn it back but I can't see the setup screen to do it what.do I do? please help! one more question why would they put a.chose that turns the screen off where you can't see to.turn iy back to where it was?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: I need help!*

Is there anything in the manual on how to reset the unit?


----------



## yada81865 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: I need help!*

thats one of my problems we moved an my manual got misplaced,by the way do you know where I can get a manual?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: I need help!*

There's no manual for this system that I can find. You can try unplugging the AC power for 5 minutes, maybe it will reset.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: I need help!*

Call CS.


----------



## yada81865 (Nov 12, 2011)

to (tcarcio) you said call cs,who or what is cs an whats the number?


----------



## yada81865 (Nov 12, 2011)

to mike p when I first found this web site you where the one I followed it's amazing how your the one that answered,my question then was I have a mts dvd 3200 an a 42in panasonic flat screen,i plugged the digital cable in to the tv marked aiudio digital out to the mts dvd 3200 an turned the tv speakers off but I still can't hear the tv through the surround sound system.thats what I wad trying to do in the setup mode when the screen went blank


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: I need help!*

CS is Customer Service.


----------



## yada81865 (Nov 12, 2011)

what's the number to cs


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: I need help!*



yada81865 said:


> what's the number to cs


No idea. I've never heard of MTS. Google may be your friend.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: I need help!*

I thought Mts was short for Mitsubishi. Google Mitsubishi customer service and you should find the number.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: I need help!*

MTS in this case is Millennium Theater Systems, there's no website and appears to be a "white van" product.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help!*

There may be an unmarked small resessed button on the back of the dvd unit that is a reset. It would look like something you could only press with a pen or pencil head.


----------



## yada81865 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: I need help!*

thanks i'll look


----------



## yada81865 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks for all the help I got my picture back on,how I did is was I turned everything off turned it back on an from memory followed the steps I had taked an got lucky.my other problem is this I plugged my mts dvd 3200 to my panasonic 42in flat screen through the digital audio output of the tv still I have no tv sound through my surround system.what could be the problem


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to hear you got your picture back, we'll deal with the sound issue in the thread you started here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ocessors-amps/52011-tv-sound-through-mts.html


----------

